# Homemade bath products recipes and suppliers!



## Beauty Mark (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey-

Over the holiday, I'd like to make whipped body butter and do melt and pour soap. Anyone know of any good recipes for the body butter and amazing suppliers for the melt and pour? In fact, what about any other amazing bath product recipes?

Thanks!


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 18, 2008)

I always liked getting recipes and ingredients from Majestic Mountain Sage (thesage.com). Their prices are pretty decent on the M&P bases.

I haven't made soap in years, though, just bath bombs, but they have great recipes if you want to browse around the site.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a link for homemade skincare recipes

Skin, Beauty and Personal Care Tips: Homemade Skin Care Recipes

Youcan also get soy or shea butter & add essentail oils
ex: shea butter, oatmeal, aloe, rosewater, lavender essencial oil (put everything into a blender & then put into a tin or jar, you can have fun printing out label for each individual family member & friends

Have fun & enjoy


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 22, 2008)

Soap making, spa, skin care, massage, aromatherapy and cosmeceutical ingredient supplier - FromNatureWithLove.com
they even have kits you can buy that are reasonable($$)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to make stuff in bigger batches for gifts


----------



## syrene78 (Nov 23, 2008)

Look on Amazon. They have great books with amazing recipes to inspire you and they give you listings of suppliers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is how I started and now I make my own skincare, soaps, perfumes, ect...
So much better for your skin!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Look on Amazon. They have great books with amazing recipes to inspire you and they give you listings of suppliers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is how I started and now I make my own skincare, soaps, perfumes, ect...
So much better for your skin!_

 

Hey Steph what books do you recommend?I'm trying to start my own mineral makeup business amongst other things...It would be really helpful to know which ones are worth reading!


----------



## syrene78 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Shanti* 

 
_Hey Steph what books do you recommend?I'm trying to start my own mineral makeup business amongst other things...It would be really helpful to know which ones are worth reading!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For natural skincare making, I'd recommend: "Earthly Bodies & Heavenly Hair: Natural and Healthy Personal Care for Every Body", among others.
I don't know about mineral make up books though. I haven't looked for one but I am sure that there are some.
Good luck!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks!!I'll look it up!!!


----------

